# Recommend old woodcut/engraving/ink drawing artists



## vampiregenocide (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi guys, I'm looking for old examples of woodcutting, engravings and ink drawings in these sort of styles. If you can recommend pieces or artists of this style and similar subjects I'd appreciate it.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Dec 31, 2011)

Are you looking for already existing work or for artists that can recreate the style?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 31, 2011)

Already existing work.  Both artists and specific pieces.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Jan 21, 2012)

Gustav Dore maybe?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 22, 2012)

I've looked at him before, good stuff.


----------

